# Florida meetup



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone from South Florida interested in getting a meet up together?
I've been to a few group meetups and they seem to help alot.

If you are interested, post up a place you think would be good to have it (park, movies, etc...) and some info about yourself. 

I did this on SPW and ended up meeting someone, so I figured I'd try it over here where there is more traffic.

I am Mattt Im a 21 yr old student in Miami and have S.A.


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

did I post in the right section?


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm about half an hour north of West Palm Beach. Count me in. 

24/m suffering from SA. I've been looking for a group in this area and no luck so far.


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> I'm about half an hour north of West Palm Beach. Count me in.
> 
> 24/m suffering from SA. I've been looking for a group in this area and no luck so far.


Sounds good. Do you have any ideas for a meetup, like where to meet, what to do(mountain biking, movies, etc...), etc...?

Anyone else in South FL?


----------



## photofreak (Oct 29, 2009)

21/F with SA in lake worth but i don't have a car right now or i would love to meet up with yall


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

photofreak said:


> 21/F with SA in lake worth but i don't have a car right now or i would love to meet up with yall


Cool.  I got a pm from someone else that is interested, so we have 4 of us so far from this forum. 
Anyone have any ideas for a meetup?


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

I like the movies idea...then maybe we could find a place to chill/eat afterwards (casual) and just get to know each other/vent/talk about our experiences.


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

Darren07 said:


> I like the movies idea...then maybe we could find a place to chill/eat afterwards (casual) and just get to know each other/vent/talk about our experiences.


sounds good. there is five of us so far including a buddy of mine from another forum.

Is next week good for you all?


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

Works for me! 
Any day but Tuesdays and Thursdays.

Come on guys reply to the post!!


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

hey everyone,

How about Saturday night? Is that a good time for everyone?


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

This weekend won't work for me because I'll be out of town.

And nobody else in the forum is responding so they probably wont be aware.


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

how about this coming weekend?


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

Wont work either I'll be out of town again.
Lol.
The week after I'll definetly be here, and by then we should have everyone else's response so we can get something going!


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

anyone fish?


----------



## halfsharkgator (Nov 21, 2009)

is this forum still alive? im 21m from hollywood area. id be down to chill sometime, all of the ideas sound good. movie drinks dinner whatever. let me know


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

halfsharkgator said:


> is this forum still alive? im 21m from hollywood area. id be down to chill sometime, all of the ideas sound good. movie drinks dinner whatever. let me know


yeah its still alive, we just havent been able to meet up yet. Hopefully we can get something together this weekend.


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanksgiving weekend maybe not, weekend after def.


----------



## soccermom (Dec 1, 2009)

My son is 17 and has SA. Unfortunately, it is limiting him from going to college. His SA was so bad in high school that we ended up home schooling him. I know he needs a support group, but of course, his SA holds him back from getting help. We live in West Palm and moved here 3 years ago from NJ. Our experience w counselors and psychologists has also been useless, as I have not found counselors who actually have a treatment plan for SA other than "we'll talk and I'll see you again next week". My son loves motocross riding and is very social at the tracks when we go ride. Can anyone give me advice on how to help my son overcome his social anxieties?


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

if you look around this forum you can find things that could help, there breathing exercises, meds,ect. its just a matter of finding something that works for him. perhaps he can join this forum and talk. that could help him.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Any news on the meetup?


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey everyone. I am finishing my school semester soon and I would like to get a meetup together. Hows everyone's schedule for the weekend before Christmas? 12/18/09-12/20/09?

We could meet somewhere between Miami and West Palm so everyone can attend. If the drive is too far for some of you from Miami, I might have 2 seats available in my car.

Lets get a list together of everyone thats interested.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

sounds like fun, but a bit to far for me, im in west central florida.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Any ideas?


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

That weekend works for me, not sure which day but I should be free that weekend.

Looks like me (Darren07), Crash, Photofreak, Halfshark, Zeddicus, and of course...Mr. Miami himself!


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

im in central florida,if it wasent such a long drive i would go


----------



## halfsharkgator (Nov 21, 2009)

man.. this site doesnt even let me know when a new message comes up.. my bad, miami. but yea bro im down, whenever... play some minigolf or something lol


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

sounds good! ive been busy with school the past two weeks, we can figure out a definite day/time/location in the next couple of days.


----------



## halfsharkgator (Nov 21, 2009)

**** my life.. i dont wanna sound like a flake but i found out this morning that im gonna be out of FL for the break, till the 3rd. hope u guys still meet up! even tho id hate to miss out.. 
i start class on jan 4th.. like the 1st weekend after classes start might be good for me. 
if there is a meet up.. we should definitely do it again after classes start..
miami, i'll help u coordinate for the january one if anyone is down for that..


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow we dont seem to be getting anywhere. I dont like leaving my number in public but I'm sure it doesnt stand a chance of being called on a social anxiety site. Lol
My cell is *239.822.6590.*
Somebody hit me up and let me know what's good!

Or message me


----------



## halfsharkgator (Nov 21, 2009)

i hope u guys still meet up.. so idont want to talk bout january yet if u guys had something going.. 

if anyone is down for a jan meetup or just wanna chat sometime drop me a line on my page or whatever.. catch u guys in the new year


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

Okay guys, here it is.
Aventura Mall, maybe this weekend or the weekend after Christmas weekend.
Aventura Mall has lots to do (movies, places to talk/eat, etc.) and most important of all it's central to Dade and Broward/PB counties.
How does that sound?


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

Sounds good, we can see a movie , eat and talk. tomorrow?? who is in for sure?


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

Did a meetup today and it worked out pretty good. Would love to do it again. People just need to respond to the forum.

Hey Miami my numbers up there just shoot me a text!


----------



## babaloot (Jan 6, 2010)

This still going on? New to the forum but sounds like a good idea.


----------



## halfsharkgator (Nov 21, 2009)

yea sure.. im down for a meet up.. next week would be good for me.. 
any body else?


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Sounds great. I can get this organized but we gotta make a move. Don't be afraid to give me a call. Or just drop a text if its easier or you're too anxious to call. *

*Seriously, what's the deal with everybody on this forum being so socially anxious??*
*Lol.*


----------



## cfkingfish (Dec 5, 2004)

I am still up for a meeting....I can make this happen. :teeth I live in Venice, but go to Miami often, and need to go to the West Palm area soon. You can text me at 941-726-0524 if you feel like meeting up or talking about meeting up.


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

Fiddlesticks. I missed it last time. Any updates?


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

anyone want to have a meetup next week?


----------



## Darren07 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm down. 
Where at?

And thus the cycle begins, anew.


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

I dont know, the movies? got any ideas?


----------



## halfsharkgator (Nov 21, 2009)

count me in guys. movies are a good idea unless you guys dont want to do that again.


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

what day is good for you guys?


----------



## FroggyFan (Mar 5, 2010)

*Florida Meetup*

I am in Homestead and just found this Forum so far so good.
I hope to learn lots here as I am so tired of being lonley and unable to talk to others about how SAD is and feels


----------



## halfsharkgator (Nov 21, 2009)

idk if you guys are busy this weekend but i have nothing going on... at all lol
or even the week coming up.. just not tuesday!

we can go to the mall( aventura) grab some food, a movie, talk or not talk, just chill with people who are understanding about SA
im gonna put my number up if any of you wanna talk or text just hit me up its not a big deal.. i suggest you text first for obvious reasons :/haha

my names alberto.. heres my cell 305 778 7231


----------



## halfsharkgator (Nov 21, 2009)

wednesday? but my break starts this friday so whenever...


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

halfsharkgator said:


> idk if you guys are busy this weekend but i have nothing going on... at all lol
> or even the week coming up.. just not tuesday!
> 
> we can go to the mall( aventura) grab some food, a movie, talk or not talk, just chill with people who are understanding about SA
> ...





halfsharkgator said:


> wednesday? but my break starts this friday so whenever...


The mall sounds good. I wont be able to this wednesday.... i could friday night or any time sat. or sunday.

I have another friend from another forum that works Saturday afternoons, are you guys good with doing something on Saturday morning?


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

we should do a meetup around central florida


----------



## halfsharkgator (Nov 21, 2009)

sunday sounds good to me... :yes


----------

